# Zombie containment unit pneumatics



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

So I am in the midst of dumping a fortune into building this prop. Yes I dropped the $700 on all the hardware from hi rez. My first prop like this I wanted it to be perfect. Now my questions is does anyone have any experience with the pneumatics for these units? Is the $250 kit worth it, or should I use another supplier? Any help is appreciated. This will be to slam the control boxes out when the zombie hits the walls...

Thanks
Tank


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i think SLAM's awesome elevator simulator might give you some ideas or direction..

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=860339#post860339


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

There's so much involved in this whe endeavor... I think I will finish framing the unit, installing the tvs, which I was lucky enough to score a nearly brand new vizio 24 inch smart tv for $40 from craigslist.. and I bought a 9 inch from eBay with hdmi. Once I have everything else done, including wiring all the led's I planned to install in a faux circuit board then I will order the setup from hi rez for the unit! 
Thanks


----------



## Tanker (Mar 3, 2017)

After a few emails with hi rez and some more homework. It doesn't look that bad. Although a blizzard in my has set me back a few weeks, I should still have everything together by May.


----------

